# Plant ID please



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Does anybody know what this is? Uploading from my phone, so if the pictures are too small I'll repost them later. 

Jake


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I, too, would like to know what that is.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

aeschynanthus sp.???


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

eos said:


> I, too, would like to know what that is.


How does it grow in your viv? 

Jake


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I'd also say aescyanthus, and at least it is a gesneriad. Mid to high light, not as wet as say creeping fig.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

jacobi said:


> How does it grow in your viv?
> 
> Jake


I wrapped the base with sphagnum then stuffed it into a hole in cork bark and at first it drapes down, then new growth goes out and up and some just go straight up the background.

It started out like this:


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Has it flowered for either of you yet?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

boabab95 said:


> Has it flowered for either of you yet?


Nope. I don't think I have the right conditions for it to flower?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I've had it for two days... thanks Rico 

Jake


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

If it is aescynanthus, it should flower readily in vivs, atleast all the species i have do...


----------

